# Insulate Underground Sump Pump Pipe



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

I have many drainage problems. one I've resolved with a 3 foot deep hole and a sump pump in a container (trash can shaped), holes in it for the water to flow in, filter paper to keep out dirt, 3/4 inch crushed stone surrounding the outside of the container. I was running the pump hose up out of the container and over the top of the ground for 30+ feet away. However, I am in Connecticut, so with freezing temps, I had to bring in the hose so it would not freeze. 

Now, I have dug a trench, and parts of this trench is only 18 inches deep. My plan is (so far) use 2" pink styrene board above the pipe to insulate in the ground warmth, along with surrounding everyting with crushed stone for drainage. The sump pump hole did not freeze up, so that has not been a problem.

Are there any other materials to help insulate the sump pump hose at the shallow underground depth?

all replies welcomed.


----------



## Mikeee (Jun 28, 2008)

You could use heat tape where the hose above the frost line.


----------

